# ░▒▓█ صيانة الاجهزة الطبية ((سؤال واجابة))



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

الموضوع:​فكرة هذا الموضوع هو طرح المواضيع والافكار عن الاجهزه الطبيه 

وصيانتها ولكن بطريقة السؤال والاجابة عن السؤال عن طريق الاعضاء.

أي اذا كان لديك سؤال لا تعرف اجابته

او سؤال تعرف اجابته ولكن ترى ان فيه الفائده

فلا تتردد في طرحه.*​*
أهداف الموضوع:

1- اكتساب المهندس لثقافة الهندسه الطبيه في شتى انواع الأجهزه.
2- خلق نوع من النشاط والفعاليه في المنتدى والبحث حول المعلومه.
3- الأجابه على اسئلة الاعضاء.
4- اكتساب الخبره من كوادر المنتدى.
5- يكون هذا الموضوع هو المكان المناسب لمن لديه اسئله ويريد الاجابه.
6- الفائده للجميع.
7- لن يكون هناك حجه لمن لا يشاركو بسبب انهم لايعلمو الكثير فهم سيشاركو بسؤال.

تعليمات:

1- أرجو طرح الاسئله بصورة صحيحه ومفهومه.
2- في حالة السؤال عن عطل نرجو تحديد اسم الجهاز التجاري ونوعه.
3- ألاجابات الدقيقه والتاكد من صحتة الاجابه قبل طرحها.
4- لامانع من النقاش وتصحيح الأجابات اذا كانت خاطئه.
5- عدم طرح سؤال جديد قبل الأجابة على السؤال السابق حتى لاتتداخل الاسئله.

هذا واتمنى نجاح هذا الموضوع والفائده للجميع.

وسوف ابدأ بطرح سؤالي وانا في شوق كبير لرؤية الأجابه:2: .​*​​


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي
يوجد به كما نعلم مغناطيس قوي
هل يحتاج هذا المغناطيس للتبريد؟؟اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فماهي التقنية في التبريد؟؟
ولماذا يحتاج الى التبريد؟

اذا لم يتم الأجابة على هذا السؤال خلا ل يوم سوف اقوم بالأجابه.

انا انتظر الاجابه بشوق وانتظر بشوق اكبر اسئلتكم...


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسمح لي أخي المهندس عادل بأن أهنئك على مواضيعك الرائعة والجميلة المفيدة لنا جميعا ...

كنت من المتابعين لمواضيعك ولكن من وراء الكواليس .. وخاصة الدروس التي كانت عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ... فقد أجدت بشرحك وتقديمك للموضوع .

أعجبتني فكرة هذا الموضوع ... واسمح لي للمرة الثانية بأن أشارك معكم وأجيب عن سؤالك عسى أن يوفقني الله للجواب الصحيح .

قبل أن أبدأ في الجواب ... أحب أن أبين وضع المغناطيس في الجهاز ... وأرجو أن تصحح لي أخي عادل إذا كنت مخطئا .
المغناطيس هو عبارة عن الحلقات التي باللون الأصفر !!! ... إضافة إلى كونه موجود في الحلقة الخارجية التي بالجهاز ؟؟







الجــــــــواب :

نعــــم المغنــــــــــاطيس الموجود بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي يحتاج إلى عملية تبريد .

أمـــا عن تقنية وآلية التبريد .. فحسب ما نعلم أن التبريد إما أن يكون بواسطة سوائل سواء كانت هذه السوائل ماء أو زيت بحسب التطبيق والتشغيل والزيت طبعا يستعمل غالبا في التطبيقات الميكانيكية بسبب خواص اللزوجه التي يتمتع بها ... وإما ان يكون التبريد بواسطة غاز مثل الهواء كأن يوجد مروحة أو ما شابه لعمل تيارات هوائية تساعد في عملية التبريد .

في حالتنا هذه ولأن التطبيق حساس بعض الشيء ( تطبيقات طبية Medical application ) فإن عملـــــــــية التبــــــــريد هنا تتم بواسطة وحدة تبريد تقوم بدفع الماء البارد أو المثلج والذي يسمى ب _Chilled water_ داخل دائرة مغلقة من الانابيب _Close loop_ ، وحسب ما قرأت أن نظام التبريد هذا والذي يسمى ب _Chilled water cooling system_ يبدأ بالعمل أتوماتيكيا عند تشغيل Scanner .

يحتاج هذا الجهاز إلى عملية التبريد للتحكم في درجة الحرارة ولإعطاء صورة واضحه Sharp image .

الصورة التالية توضح نموذج لوحدة التبريد المستخدمة في MRI 

















أتمنى أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة ... فهي مجرد اجتهاد من مهندس ميكانيكي ... ( : 

أطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيــــــــــق


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

أرحب بك أخي المشرف أبو عمر​​

نورت الموضوع والله

اجتهادك في غاية الروعه..لابد انك استفدت وانت تبحث عن الاجابه (وهذا هو هدف الموضوع)

شكرا على الرسم التوضيحي فعلا انه يوضح الموضوع بشكل اكبر

بالنسبه لعملية التبريد التي شرحتها أنت صحيحه مئه بالمئه واستفدت منك كثيرا

ولكن في جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي تستخدم سوائل أخرى 

تسمى هذه السوائل (السوائل الكريوغنيه)Cryogenic Liquids

يستخدم جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي مغناطيس قوي لانجاز عملية التصوير.
هذا المغناطيس يولد مجال مغناطيسي يصل الى 2 تسلا (2 Tesla) ,
كل واحد تسلا يساوي 10000 جاوس (10,000 Gauss) لذا فان مغناطيس
2 تسلا يولد 20000 جاوس _وهذا يعني 20000 مرة اكبر المجال المغناطيسي للأرض ._
هذا المغناطيس القوي يولد مجال مغناطيسي قوي مما يتطلب اسلاك قوية التوصيل
لانها ستحمل تيارات كبيره, الاسلاك قوية التوصيل هي الاسلاك التي تكون مقاومتها صفر اوم
وهذا عندما تحفظ تحت درجة حراره معينه.​لحفظ هذه الاسلاك في درجة حراره مناسبه تدخل هذه الاسلاك في سوائل كريوغنيه Cryogenic Liquids مثل سائل الهيليوم.

ماهي السوائل الكريوغنيه؟

صنف السائل الكريوغني بواسطة المكتب الدولي للمقاييس National Bureau of Standards (MBS) 

بانه سائل بدرجة غليان اقل من -150 درجة مؤوية (-238فهرنهايت أو 123كلفن).

تركيبة الهيليوم قادرة على تقليل انتقال الحرارة بواسطة خاصية التوصيل ,أو الحمل, أو الاشعاع.

هذه هي الاجابه وانا انتظر اسئلة الاعضاء...
تقبلو تحياتي...


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك الإجابة أخي م. عادل ... بالفعل لقد استفدت من البحث واستفدت من إجابتك ... بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة .

سأشــــــــــــارك بسؤال :

من المعلوم أن المضخات تستخدم في مجالات كثيرة ومتعددة لغرض دفع السائل وتوصيله إلى نقطة معينة ... وأحد هذه المجالات هو المجال الطبي .

هناك مضخة تسمى بمضخة الإصبع !!! ... وهي تستخدم في بعض الأجهزة الطبية فما هي آلية عملها ومم تتكون ؟

نفس السؤال بالنسبة للمضخة الأسطوانية أو المضخة ذات البكرة المتحركة !!!!

بانتظار الإجابات ... ( :

أطيب الأمــــــــاني بالتوفيــــق والنجاح


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ماهي طريقة العزل للمجال الناتج عن Mri


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

shelding for MRI
هي وضع لوح من النحاس بواقع 2m per 2mm
بتوضيح ان كل 2متر ارتفاع يكون هناك 2ملي متر سمك اللوح 
وذالك لان المجال لايعدو ال2متر


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

*رد على سؤال الاخ ابو عمر*

بالنسبة لمضخة الأصبع فكل ما أعلمه عنها هو شكلها وانها تقوم بضخ
السائل عن طريق الضغط بالاصبع فيندفع السائل من قاع الاناء الى الخارج
ارجو منك توضيح الميكانيكيه.

اما بالنسبة لمضخات البكره فهي فعلا مستخدمه كثيرا في الاجهزه الطبيه 
مثل جهاز غسيل الكلى hemodialysis

مبدأ عملها في هذا الجهاز انها تدور عن طريق موتور ويرتبط على العمود لهذا الموتور
بكره تلف مع لفة الموتور وتقوم بالضغط على الانبوب الذي يحتوي على الدم فتدفع الدم
وكما هو مبين في الصور
















هذا وارجو منك التعقيب والتصحيح...


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

أحسنت أخي عادل في شرح المضخة ذات البكرة ولمزيد من التوضيح أرفق بعض الرسومات​ 


 
كما ترون تقوم البكرة بالضغط على الأنبوب مما يجعل المائع يتحرك في اتجاه السهم الموضح في الصورة .​ 
وأما الصورة التالية فتمثل القوة المؤثرة على الأنبوب والتي تكون أكبر ما يمكن في منطقة المنتصف والمتمثلة باللون الأحمر .​ 


 



 
---------------------------------​ 


وأما بالنسبة لمضخة الإصبع فتقريبا نفس مبدأ عمل المضخة السابقة ... وأترككم مع هذه المشاركة السابقة لي والتي توضح كيفية عملها​ 





> من خلال تصفحي لبعض المواقع وجدت هناك آلة ميكانيكية Mechanical Device
> 
> 
> 
> ...







أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيـــــــــق 

أخوكم
أبو عمـــــــــر 

​​


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله شرح مميز جدا...بارك الله فيك اخ أبو عمر

هذا الموضوع يهم مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية كثيرا.


----------



## محمد العصا (29 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هاي المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## yamenshahin (29 أغسطس 2006)

عندي سؤال لو سمحتم!
إيه أول جهاز يفضل أن يتعلمه مهندس طبية؟
وشكرا علي الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## eng_3YASH (29 أغسطس 2006)

جهد رائع ومشكور
مشكور م.عادل صلاح
اريد ان اضيف شيئا ان الدم عندما يكون خارج الجسم اي في Blood Line تقل درجه حرارته ,مما يودي الى اعرض جانبيه حيث نقوم بتسخين الدم بطريقه غير مباشره,ويحدث دالك عن دخول الم الى Filter ومبدأ عمله عكسي حيت يدخل الدم من اتجاه واحد يتوزع على شعيرات داخل الفلتر, Semipermable Membrane , لها خاصيه شبه نفاديه ويحيط ب هده الشعيرات السائل المستخدم في عمليه الديلزه وهو عباره عن مركب شبيه لمكونات الدم, ويتكون من Acid Base,احماض وقواعد,(وتتم عمليه فلتره الدم (الديلزه)حسب خواص فيزيائيه وهي اخاصيه الاسموزيه (الانتقال من التركيز العالي الى التركيز الواطي) اي من الدم الى السائل والطريق التانيه هي ضغوط السوائل المحيطه بالدم, ويتبع مرحله الفلتره Air Bubble Detector , كاشف الفقاعات الهوائيه, وهو عباره عن Ultrasound Detector, وعند الكشف عن اي فقاعه هوائيه في Blood Line, يقوم باغلاق Blood Line الراجع الى Patient عن طريق Vein,لان دخول اي فقاعه هواء الى جسم المريض يدي الى الموت الفوري ,,, اي استفسار عن اي جزء في جهاز الديلزهhebarin Unit


----------



## eng_3YASH (29 أغسطس 2006)

حيت يتم سخين الدم عن طريق زياده حراره السائل الموجود في الفلتر, الدي يكون على احتكاك مباشر مع الدم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2006)

*منورين*

اليوم نورت القسم يامشرفنا القدير ابو عمر نكن لك كل الأحترام والتقدير .:77: 

حقيقتأ كانت مفاجئة سارة جدأ . وفي نفس الوقت غنية من حيث المعلومات .

لذا اطمح ان يشاركنا بقية المشرفين من خلال زيارة بسيطة للقسم . حيث قسمنا يتضمك ويشمل كل 

الأقسام الهندسية تقريبأ .

يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنزل .:12: 

تحية اخيرة ومن القلب لوجودك معنا .:63: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ مهندس عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

موضوعك جميل ومميز ويذكرني بالمبارزة الشعرية . 

لكنها هنا مبارزة علمية للفائدة واكتساب المعلومات .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

*رد على سؤال الاخ yamenshahin*

لا أدري اخي بأي جهاز تبدأ لتتعلمه

ولكن انصحك ان تبدأ وتتوسع في الجهاز الذي ترى نفسك معجب به
وبتقنية عمله هذا وانصحك بالتركيز على جهاز معين والتوسع فيه
هذا مع فهم بقية الاجهزه بصوره عامه ولكن ركز على جهاز او جهازين
وحسب استطاعتك.

ألأخ شكري أين سؤالك كما عودتنا ؟؟انا انتظر سؤالك....


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك أخي شكري على روحك الطيبة وترحيبك بي ... 

وإطراءك لمشاركاتي يشرفني أستاذي الكريم ...

أشكرك بعمق على كلامك الطيب ... وننتظر منك الأسئلة 



​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2006)

اعذروني في الوقت الحاضر . بسبب انقطاعات الكهرباء حيث لانحضى الا ساعة واحدة يوميأ ولانعرف 

متى ولا يوجد بانزين مطلقأ لأدارة المولد, الوضعية صعبة جدأ والحر شديد ولايطاق .

وان شاء الله احصل على خمسة لترات غدأ لكي اشارككم الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (30 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## Bioengineer (30 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤااااااااااااااال؟؟*

أنظر الصورتين بالأسفل جيدا...

ايهما جهاز MRI وايهما جهاز CT-scanner ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف عرفت؟؟ماهي الاشياء التي تجعلك تميز بينهما من النظرة الأولى؟؟؟؟












انا منتظر الأجابه....​


----------



## نبيل تيسير (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله في جميع الاخوة المشاركين وعلى الجهود الجباره
سؤال:من المعلوم انه هناك العديد من الاجهزه لقياس ضغط الدم أرجو من الاخوة ذكرها مع شيئ من التفصيل


----------



## نبيل تيسير (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
حسب معلوماتي الجهاز الاول CT-scan
أما الجهاز الثاني فهوMRI
حيث ان الجهاز الاول مفتوح من الطرفين أما الثاني فهو مغلق من الطرف الاخر
الشيئ الثاني الطاولة التي ينام عليها المريض في الجهاز الاول يمكن تحريكها في عدة اتجاهات بعكس الثانيه
اسال الله ان نكون قد وفقنا ومن لديه معلومات اضافيه الرجاء تزويدنا بها


----------



## Bioengineer (30 أغسطس 2006)

نبيل تيسير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب معلوماتي الجهاز الاول CT-scan
> أما الجهاز الثاني فهوMRI
> حيث ان الجهاز الاول مفتوح من الطرفين أما الثاني فهو مغلق من الطرف الاخر
> ...



الاخ نبيل تيسير

اجبت نصف السؤال حيث حيث حددت ان الاول ct والثاني mriوهذا صحيح..

اما بالنسبه ل(كيف عرفت) فجوابك ليس صحيح فجهاز الرنين كذلك مفتوح من الطرفين..
كذلك الطاوله يمكن تحريكها في الجهازين..


----------



## Bioengineer (30 أغسطس 2006)

*اجابة السؤال الصحيحة:*

*الجواب كالتالي:

من المعروف ان جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي يحتوي على مغناطيس كبير
ويكون محيط على المريض لذا فسوف تلاحظ الجزء الذي يدخل فيه المريض
كبير(في الطول على امتداد المريض) وهذا بالنسبة لجهاز ال MRI 

اما في جهاز ال CT فيدخل المريض داخل التجويف والذي هو عبارة عن مصدر
لانبعاث الاشعة السينية x-ray tube وكاشف للاشعة بشكل دائري detector
لذا فان حجم التيوب والكاشف يضهرا اصغر من المغناطيس.

بالنسبة لأجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي المفتوح فشكل المغناطيس ليس اسطواني
وهذا النوع يعرف من النظرة الاولى انه جهاز mri لانه يختلف في الشكل عن
جهاز ال ct

انظر الصورة






 ((ولكن ركز قد يشبه هذا النوع قليلا بعض انواع اجهزة الاشعه x-ray ))

هذا وكان قصدي من السؤال هو ان بعض المهندسين قد يواجهو مواقف محرجه 
بسبب عدم تفريقهم لهذين الجهازين المتشابهين في الشكل..

تحياتي,,,*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر اخي صلاح معلومة هامة ومفيدة .

انا اسأل السؤال التالي .

حينما كنت اساهم بموضوع عن جهاز طرد بعيد عن المركز Centrifuge خطر ببالي سؤال .

ما هي الألية التي تجعل هذا الجهاز الذي يدور بسرع مختلفة بالرغم من حمله انابيب اختبار مختلفة

الأوزان او الكميات وتجعله ثابت وبدون اهتزاز؟

الوقت مفتوح لمشاركة اوسع لا ليوم واحد .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد على سؤال الأخ الفاضل شكري*

أعتقد ان ألية في تغيير السرعات هي التحكم في التيار الداخل للموتور

فتقليله يقلل السرعة وزيادتة تزيد السرعة.

وأما ما يجعله ثابت وبدون اهتزاز هو:

قدرة الموتور( بالحصان) تتناسب مع اكبر وزن ممكن للعينات.

اعتقد ان ردي غير دقيق لذا (انما هي محاوله)أرجو التعقيب وتصحيح الأخطاء..


----------



## ملكه (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
الأجابه:
قد تكون الألية في تغيير السرعات للموتور هي التغيير في احجام التروس نفس مبدأ عمل المسجل فعندما تسرع الشريط للامام فان الاليه هي تغير احجام التروس.والله اعلم هذا مجرد تخمين.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر مروركم وردكم على الموضوع .

بالنسبة للأخت ملكه لاوجود للتروس في هذا الجهاز .

صحيح في المسجل توجد تروس رافعة لزيادة السرعة لكن هذه التروس ليس لها اهمية او فاعلية في 

في حفظ التوازن ومنع الأهتزاز .

يبدو انه لا اجابة صريحة للسؤال واخشى ان يقفل او يغلق الموضوع .

اطلب رأيك اخي صلاح . او تستعين بصديق من الميكانيك .

تحياتي للجميع ومشاركات اوسع .


البغدادي.


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ألاخ الفاضل شكري.

لأ أدري لماذا تريد قفل الموضوع مع انك أيدته (هناك مواضيع اخرى تستحق القفل). 

قصدي ان الموضوع يحتوي على معلومات مفيده.وبدل ان يقفل فاذا فشل فسوف يضيع بين الصفحات ويبقى كأرشيف قد يستفيد منه أحد.

بالنسبة لسؤالك فانا انتضر الرد منك.:12: 

وفي الأخير افعل ماتراه مناسبا وانا معك في كل شي.

تحياتي,,,


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ م.عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

كيف لي ان اقفل الموضوع وهو صرح عظيم.

قصدي هو لأجل مشاركات اوسع .

معذرتأ اذا لم يفلح احد الأعضاء بالأجابة الصحيحة هل انا من يجيب عليه .

ومثلأ اذا لم اعرف الأجابة هل يهمل السؤال .

التمس ردك .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ شكري

اذا فرضناانك لا تعرف الاجابه فهنا كلام اخر.  

وهو ان نستعين بصديق.  

صديق له خبره في الهندسة الميكانيكية.

والصديق الوحيد هو ( _المهندس شكري محمد نوري_). :12:


----------



## aboualbard (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*مع قليل من المعرفة أجاوب*

اعتقد وببساطة ان طريقة تثبيت هذا المحرك داخل الجهاز ربما تكون سبب(يعني ممكن؟ والله ما ادري)
وكذلك تصميم هذا المحرك من الداخل عدد اللفات للأسلاك داخل المحرك ووجود مغناطيس كبير الحجم مثلاً داخل المحرك ( مع اني ما شفته من الداخل ) قد تقلل الاهتزازات
رغم ذلك كلما كانت نسبة الخطأ اقل كلما قلت الاهتزازات ( يعني نقرأ ايش مكتوب على المحرك : الفولتية , التيار , القدرة , نوع المحرك) كلها عوامل لتقليل الاهتزاز
و كل هذا لا يقارن مع محركات dc من حيث انعدام الاهتزازات ( مافي محرك dc لجهاز 
السينترو فيوج , لكني راح احاول اعمل توليفة الكترونية :3: ,قولو انشالله)
كل الاحترام لاساتذتنا ومهندسيينا 
خصوصاً الاستاذ شكري , والمهندس عادل صلاح
وفق الله الجميع :32:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*الأتزان او التوازن Balance*

هي احدى النظريات الميكانيكية المتعلقة بدوران الأجسام المحوري .

ان اي جسم غير متزن عندما يدور يحدث فيه اهتزاز وعدم استقرار . ولكن في سرعة معين يختفي فيه

الأهتزاز . هذه احدى وسائل الأتزان .

المبدأ الثاني : لتخلص من الأهتزاز هو Flywheel الحذافة او دولاب الموازنة .

والمبدأ الثالث : ماص الأهتزاز( المخّمد ) كأن يكون ألأرجل او القواعد المستند عليها تصنع من 

المطاط لمنع الأنسياب .


عذرا لهذا التلخيص بسبب الوقت العصيب :63: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*جهاز الغسيل الكلوي*

الأخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين بارك الله في جهودكم وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتكم
وسؤالي كالتالي:
بالنسبة للأعطال الخاصة بجهاز الغسيل الكلوي بشكل عام كثيرة ومتعددة وغير ثابته منها أعطال ميكانيكية وكهربائية وسوء إستخدام وغيرها، إذا كان من الممكن ما هي الخطوات الثابته التي تمكن المهندس المبتدئ من التعرف على العطل في الجهاز، حتى يتسنى له في المستقبل من تحديد العطل بسهولة أكثر
ويستطيع المهندس من عمل صيانة لأي جهاز كلى بعض النظر عن الشركة.
وفي الأخير أعذروني على عدم إتقان الطرح بسبب أنها أول مشاركاتي في المنتدى.:4:


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ أبو عابد عبدالله

أهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى 

بالنسبة للسؤال بصورة عامه شاهد هذا الموضوع.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29057

شاهد الملف المرفق في الموضوع التالي اذا قرأته كاملا أنا متاكد انك ستتعلم الكثير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23408
أقرأ page 1 و page2 يتمعن لان هذه الصفحتين فيها مقدمه عن صيانة الجهاز

أما بالنسبة لجهاز الكلى وصيانته بصورة عامه مهما كان النوع سأحاول أجابتك لاحقا 

لاني أرغب في ترك المجال اولا لباقي الأعضاء لنرى ماذا لديهم فقد يكون لديهم الخبرة الأكبر.

تحياتي..


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوين ابو عمر والمهندس عادل صلاح :
الواقع انكم اتحفتمونا وفضلتم علينا وانتم تفيدونا بمواضيعكم الرائعه , جزاكم الله خيرا .
واحب ان اسالكم ؟ ما افضل المواصفات ل Mri اذا اراد مستشفى صغير ومنطقه ذات كثافه سكانيه قليله ( عدد الصور المتوقعه 3 يوميا ) شراء Mri , ما اهم المواصفات الفنيه ؟
ايضا ما هي تكاليف التشغيل ؟


----------



## Bioengineer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> ما افضل المواصفات ل Mri اذا اراد مستشفى صغير ومنطقه ذات كثافه سكانيه قليله ( عدد الصور المتوقعه 3 يوميا ) شراء Mri , ما اهم المواصفات الفنيه ؟
> ايضا ما هي تكاليف التشغيل ؟



أنصحك بأجهزة سيمنز والرابط التالي يحوي موصفات انواع عديده
http://www.medical.siemens.com/weba...ryId=12754&catTree=100001,12786,12754&level=0

الأسعار تتراوح مابين 600 الف دولار الى مليون تقريبا
أحسن مواصفات هي في موديل Avanto لكنه غالي ..له امكانيات عاليه.
تصفح قائمة الاجهزة وشاهد ما يناسبكم.

تحياتي,,,


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور مهندس عادل لكنني سألت ايضا عن تكاليف التشغيل ل Mri ان كان لديكم فكره وليس عن سعر الجهاز .


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تشكر اخي صلاح معلومة هامة ومفيدة .
> 
> انا اسأل السؤال التالي .
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية اود ان اوضح انى لم اقرأ مسبقاُ عن نوعية هذه الاجهزة 
و لكن من خلال دراستى للمحركات الكهربية يمكن توضيح بعض المعلومات التى قد تجيب على التساؤل المطروح
يوجد نوع من المحركات الكهربية معروف بالمحرك التزامنى Synchronous Motor و هو ليس AC أو DC و لكن مزيج من كلاهما حيث يعتمد على وجود مجال مغناطيسى ثابت ( DC Excited Field ) و مصدر جهد متردد ( AC Armature Current ) , و الميزة فى هذا النوع انه يعمل بسرعة ثابتة مهما اختلف الحمل الميكانيكى بمعنى ان منحنى تغير السرعة مع العزم تمثل بخط مستقيم .
و قد يكون هذا هو النوع المستخدم فى اجهزة الطرد المركزى حيث يتم تحديد سرعة ثابتة من خلال تغيير احد المعاملات التى تتحكم فى السرعة ( مجال مغناطيسى - تردد الجهد الكهربى - عدد لفات الـ Rotor أو الـ Stator ) و بالتالى لا تتأثر السرعة بزيادة او نقصان الحمل المكانيكى .

اما بخصوص موضوع الثبات و عدم الاهتزاز :-
1- عند التحرك بسرعات ثابتة نصبح فى حالة استقرار كما لو كنا فى الفضاء حيث تظل الاجسام المتحركة متحركة و الثابتة ثابتة و مستقرة .
2- يتم معاملة الـ Bearing بشكل خاص ( رومان بلى مصنع من اكاسيد الفضة ) ذات معاملات احتكاك قليلة جداً تجعل الحركة مستقرة .
3- توفير مخدات لامتصاص الاهتزازات مثل الياي فى السيارات .

هذا و الله تعالى اعلم .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ رحال حول العالم .
تحياتي الطيبة .
اود ان الفت انتباهك حول فهم السؤال ومراجعته جيدأ . ونحن نرحب بمشاركتك ومرورك حول 

الموضوع. علما ان السؤال ميكانيكي وليس كهربائي .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ألأخ رحال حول العالم .
> تحياتي الطيبة .
> اود ان الفت انتباهك حول فهم السؤال ومراجعته جيدأ . ونحن نرحب بمشاركتك ومرورك حول
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بخصوص كون الموضوع ميكانيكى و ليس كهربى فالجملة التى ذكرتها مسبقاُ (((( و الميزة فى هذا النوع انه يعمل بسرعة ثابتة مهما اختلف الحمل الميكانيكى بمعنى ان منحنى تغير السرعة مع العزم تمثل بخط مستقيم )))))) توضح سبب تعرضى لنظرية العمل الكهربية لهذا النوع من المحركات الذى يوفر لنا الدوران بسرعة ثابتة دائماً مهما اختلف الحمل الميكانيكى .

Tem = TL+Tj+Tf​
Tem=mechanical Torque Of Motion 
TL= Load Torque
Tj=inertia Torque
Tf= Friction Torque


Tj=J dw/dt
Tf=Bw

w= 2 f *22/7 ​
بالتالى استخدام المحركات التزامنية يوفر الدوران بسرعة ثابتة فتصبح قيمة w مقدار ثابت مما يؤدى الى كون قيمة Tj مساوية للصفر .
و باستخدام نوع خاص من الــ Bearings من اكاسيد الفضة يكاد يلغى الاحتكاك و من ثم يمكن اهمال الاحتكاك Tf ~= 0
يتبقى لنا الآن Tem= TL

بالتالى يتضح ان حسابات العزم تعطى الربط بين الكهرباء و الميكانيكا
و الآن الى ملاحظة اخرى ماعلقة بظاهرة تسمى Huntting Phenomenon التى تحدث فى حال تغيير السرعة w حيث يكون لدينا قيمة لـ Tem-TL= jdw/dt حيث ان زيادة العزم الكهربى لقيمة اعلى من العزم الميكانيكى ستخزن على صورة عزم قصور ذاتى inertia حتى يعود Tem=TL مرة اخرى , و الواقع انه سيحدث تذبذب حول نقطة الاتزان حتى الوصول لحالة Tem=TL 
و هذا الامر يستغرق ثوان معدودة حيث ان w تكون عالية حوالى 1800rpm 
بالتالى نحصل على استقرار ميكانيكى اثناء الدوران و تختفى الـ Oscilations و هو ما اظن ان السؤال الاصلى تحدث عنه .
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بخصوص ما سبق ذكره (((((( و باستخدام نوع خاص من الــ Bearings من اكاسيد الفضة يكاد يلغى الاحتكاك و من ثم يمكن اهمال الاحتكاك Tf ~= 0
يتبقى لنا الآن Tem= TL ))))))))

اود ان اوضح ان الجزئية الخاصة بالـ Bearings مستخدمة فعلياً فى صناعة الـ Rotating Anode فى الـ Tube الخاص بأجهزة الاشعة السينية و هى من الفضة و اكاسيدها مظراً لقلة معامل الاحتكاك


----------



## المهندس/ سعيد باشا (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد ,,,​
أولاً أرحب بالإخوة الأعزاء وأمنى منهم أن يساعدونني لإيجاد حلول لخواطر تدور في ذهني :

1- مستقبل الهندسة الطبية 
2- مدى إمكانية خريج الهندسة الطبية من خدمة المجتمع 
3- إمكانية إكمال الدراسات العليا 
4- نوعية الدراسة في الهندسة الطبيه هل تميل إلى الهندسة أو الطب أكثر .

أرجو من جميع الأخوان أن يساعدوني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس/ سعيد باشا (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد ,,,​
أولاً أرحب بالإخوة الأعزاء وأتمنى منهم أن يساعدونني لإيجاد حلول لخواطر تدور في ذهني :

1- مستقبل الهندسة الطبية 
2- مدى إمكانية خريج الهندسة الطبية من خدمة المجتمع 
3- إمكانية إكمال الدراسات العليا 
4- نوعية الدراسة في الهندسة الطبيه هل تميل إلى الهندسة أو الطب أكثر .

أرجو من جميع الأخوان أن يساعدوني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ الرحال.

تحية طيبة .

نحن نرحب باطروحاتك الشيقة وشرحك الوافي برغم من كونها حسابات مثالية .

لكنك تتكلم عن موضوع نظري لايمد بأي صلة عن سؤالنا الأنف الذكر .

وشي اخر حول موضوع Bearings with silver gage ارجو ان تتطلع عليه في قسم الهندسة

الميكانيكية تحت عنوان Ballbearing المحامل الكروية .

وسعادتنا تكمن في مشاركاتك الاحقة .

نتطلع في الأفق دائمأ .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس/ سعيد باشا قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد ,,,​
> أولاً أرحب بالإخوة الأعزاء وأتمنى منهم أن يساعدونني لإيجاد حلول لخواطر تدور في ذهني :
> 
> ...



أهلا وسهلا بك أخي

ج1/مستقبل الهندسه بشكل عام زاهر وهذا يعتمد على الشخص نفسه ولكن الهندسة الطبيه
تخصص جديد ومطلوب.
ج2/ الهندسة الطبية خدمة انسانيه في الدرجة الاولى لاتقل انسانية عن مهنة الطب 
مثال: ماذا سيفعل الطبيب اذا انقطع الاكسجين عن حضانات الاطفال ؟؟
فالمهندس ينقذ حياة الكثيرين من الناس والمنقذ الله.
مثال:كيف سيرى الطبيب جسم الانسان ويكتشف الامراض بدون جهاز طبي..
الامثلة كثيرة جدا......
ج3/يمكنك اكمال الدراسات العليا .
ج4/ تميل الدراسة حسب تقديري 5% طب 95% مابين الهندسة الالكترونية والكهربائية
والكمبيوتر والميكانيك. لكنها الأقرب للكهربائية والألكترونية.
اذا هي بالتاكيد تميل للهندسة اكثر.


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندسي الفاضل على النصيحة والتوضيح وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسانتك،


----------



## مثال عكاب (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ سعيد :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم للهندسه الطبيه مستقبل وذلك اعتمادا على الهمه والنشاط ومتابعة الا
جهزه الحديثه اولا باول ,ولا شك ان هذا الاختصاص فيه خدمه للمجتمع وصاحبها يكون كالجندي المجهول , امكانية اكمال الدراسه لا حدود لها , الهندسه الطبيه هي اختصاص هندسي كامل مع مساقات طبيه غير معقده لمعرفة طبيعة الجسم الحيويه .


----------



## Moe (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
مشكورين جميعا على الموضوع الرائع و المشاركات الأكثر من رائعة..
أريد أن اعلق على شؤال طرح في الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع و هو عن كيفية عزل الMRI و على ما اعتقد القصد فيه هو عزل الغرفة التي تحوي الMRI
و الجواب هو:
يتم بناء الغرفة بشكل طبيعي و لكنها تحوي داخل الحائط من الجهات جميعها مادة Semi Conductor ...و يتم وضعها على شكل قفص يسمى Faraday's Cage ... لماذا؟
حسب نظرية Faraday و Gauss.. الشحنات تتجمع على المادة التي تكون لها Permeability أكبر
عندما تحتوي جدران الغرفة على مادة مثل النحاس, فهو بالتأكيد له قابلية جذب الشحنات اكثر من الإسمنت او الحديد المسلح..
و بناءا على ذلك فإن النحاس سوف تتجمع عليه جميع الشحنات(الكهرومغناطيسية).. و هذا القفص يكون عبارة عن مادة عازله(كهرومغناطيسيا) بين غرفة الMRI و البيئة المحيطة..
***تصميم Faraday's Cage :
كان في ما مضى يصمم على شكل ألواح مساحتها كبيرة نوعا ما... القفص عبارة عن 6 ألواح فقط, على كل جدار لوح من النحاس, يكون رقيق نسبيا مثل الشبك الذي يحمي نوافذ المنزل 
أما من جديد, فقد أصبح تصميمه على شكل مربعات بأبعاد 1*1*0.05 ( و لربما كلمة مكعبات أفضل)
و يتم ترتيب هذه المربعات على جدران الغرفة, حتى لو كان هناك فراغات بين المربعات..لا مشكلة في ذلك

انشالله يكون الشرح جيد.. و أي اضافة على شرحي مقبولة بسعة صدر 
و اعذروني على الإطالة
أخوكم م. محمد


----------



## mohamed shmran (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز المهندس عادل صلاح ممكن مبدأ عمل كل من Mri &ct-scanner كيفية التصوير وماهي الاعطال الشائعة


----------



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لجهاز Mri لقد شرح سابقا 

أما جهاز ال Ct سأحاول شرحه بموضوع مستقل

ولحينها تفضل الملف المرفق أرجو الأطلاع.

وفيه ستجد شرح بسيط كمقدمة لفهم مبدأ العمل.


----------



## المهندس/ سعيد باشا (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر مشرفنا و جميع إخواننا الفضلاء على تجاوبهم البناء مع استفسارات إخوانهم في المنتدى وأتمنى لهم التوفيق والنجاح في جميع مجالات حياتهم والله يحفكم ويرعاكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ Moe ( م.محمد) .

السلام عليكم .

من ناحية النظرية العلمية انا معك .

لكن نريد تعقيب م.عادل صلاح حول الموضوع .


البغدادي


----------



## borhan altamimy (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم على هذه الجهود 
واسأل الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسنلتكم


----------



## Bioengineer (15 سبتمبر 2006)

للأمانة ليس عندي توسع في عملية العزل 
مع أني حضرت وهم يعزلون الغرفة
خلاصة ما أعرفه أنه تعزل جميع سطوح الغرفة بالنحاس.
من أراد التوسع في عملية العزل يشاهد الملف المرفق.


----------



## Bioengineer (15 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال:

ماهي السوائل التي تستخدم عن صيانة خطوط الانابيب في جهاز الاسنان أوغيره؟
أقصد ماهي السوائل التي ليست خطيرة في التنظيف.؟

الاخ شكري أرجو الأجابة لاني ليس عندي فكرة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الجواب : خطوط انابيب جهاز الأسنان لا يتم تنظيفها .لأن الهواء الذي يمر فيها نقي وجاف وغير ملوث

اما خطوط الماء لأجل التذرية او البخاخ يستخدم ماء مقطر . وفي حالة انسداد فتحة خروج الماء من 

التوربين بسبب الكلس هناك مذيبات للكلس . اما الات الحفر تعقم بدرجة 135 درجة مؤية

لمدة 15 دقيقة لكل استخدام . وان استخدام اي مواد كيمياوية يضر سلبأ على الأت الحفر .

هذا ما فهمته من السؤال .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بالضبط سؤالي هو عن ((مذيبات الكلس)) ماهي هذه المذيبات وماهي اسماءها؟

هذا هو كان خلاصة سؤالي ولكن العفو لم استطع صياغته بشكل واضح.

كذلك اذا حصل انسداد في خط الماء للهاندبيس كيف ننظفها؟

ارجو الأجابه فانا في حاجة ماسة للرد...واعذرنا ان اثقلنا عليك الاسئله.

وسلمت لنا ..واعانكم الله على الوضع وحفظكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي م/ عادل صلاح .

اذا تقصد الة الحفر السريع High Speed Turbine

هناك حالات كثيرة يتم اغلاق او انسداد فتحة التذريه التي قطرها 0.1 منها .

1- وجود شوائب في خزان الماء .
2-كون الماء غير مقطر .
3-وجود جذاذات داخل التوصيلات او الأنابيب .
4-تخلعات المطاط من داخل خرطوم الناقل للماء .

لكل فقرة لها حلول كثيرة

اما المذيب للكلس هو بحقن الكحول داخل انبوب الماء بضغطه بقوة من جهة الرأس بألتجاه المعاكس
بألة خاصة ثم يبخر بالهواء المضغوط .

وانتم تعلمون بأن الكلس هو مادة ملحية وتتفاعل وتذوب بالحوامض . لكن استخدام الحامض حتى

المخفف يتفاعل ايضأ مع انبوب توصيل الماءالنحاسي . وايضأ يوسع فتحة البخ وتضطرب عملية التبريد

للسن او السنبلة .

لكن اذا كانت لديك مشكلة حقيقية وضحها بالتحديد وبالضبط . لأن الحلول كما اوضحت كثير جدأ .

وتمناتي لك بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## borhan altamimy (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهنشكركم على ما بذلتم من جهد كبير على هذه الخدمه الغاليه وأسال الله أن يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم....اريد منكم هذه الخدمه :-ان توضحو لنا تقنية هذه الا جهزه بطريقة مخطط صندوقى واسم الشركه المصنعه لكل جهازواسم الاجهزه المطلوبه هى كالتالى:- اسم الجهاز 1- spectrophotomete 2- pcv reader3- cell counter4- champers5- westergreen6- microscope7- shaker reagent___________________________ تقنية الجهاز 1- 2-3-4-5-6-7-حسب ترتيب الاجهزه اعلاه


----------



## hisham badawi (20 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي للجميع 
بخصوص المضخة ذات ليكرة فهي تسمى Peristaltic Pump اي انها ذات حركة اندفاعية بشيه حركة الامعاء ز والوصف الذي ذكر صحيح وهي شائعة الاستخدام في الاجهزة الطبية وخصوصا الاجهزة المخيربة حيث لا يحدث تلامس بين اجزاء المعدنية للمضخة والسوائل .
اما بالنسبة للخرطوم الذي ياتف حول البكرة , فهو من مدة السيلكون ويكون مرنا ويطبق على بشكل محكم على البكره.


----------



## hisham badawi (20 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي للجميع 
بخصوص المضخة ذات ليكرة فهي تسمى Peristaltic Pump اي انها ذات جركة اندفاعية بشيه حركة الامعاء ز والوصف الذي ذكر صحيح وهي شائعة الاستخدام في الاجهزة الطبية وخصوصا الاجهزة المخيربة حيث لا يحدث تلامس بين اجزاء المعدنية للمضخة والسوائل .
اما بالنسبة للخرطوم الذي ياتف حول البكرة , فهو من مدة السيلكون ويكون مرنا ويطبق على بشكل محكم على البكره.


----------



## anlaser (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع
واذا لديكم اسئلة عن اي جهاز طبي فالجمعية العراقية لتقنيات الاجهزة الطبية مستعدة للاجابة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ anlaser

تحية طيبة.

وبالمثل اذا كانت لدى الجمعية العراقية للتقنيات اي غموض في مجال الأجهزة 

الطبية والأسنان من ناحية الخبرة والكفاءة فنحن مستعدون للتعاون معكم, علما ان الجمعية فتية وتنقصها الخبرة والكادر.

واذا كان خلاف ذلك حدثنا عن الانجازات والمشاريع وماهي مساهماتكم في المجال الطبي والأسنان وماذا قدمتم للمؤسسات الصحية.

ولكم تحياتنا .


البغدادي


----------



## hisham badawi (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*أجهزة الطرد المركزي*

الاخوه الأعزاء 
بخصوص أجهزه الطرد المركزي , حسب معرفتي العملية لهذه الأجهزة هو:
1- الماتور المستخدم هو من الأنواع التي يسمى universal motor وهي تعمل بالنظامين AC و DC وهي تشبه في التركيب DC MOTORS حيث انه يحتوي على فحمات CARBON BRUSHES وهو ما تحدث عنه الزميل " رحال حول العالم", ويتم تغذية هذه الأنواع بالتيار AC

2- التحكم بالسرعة تتم من خلال الفولتية AC VOLT المزودة لهذا الماتور , تزداد السرعة بزيادة الفولت والعكس صحيح


3- للحصول على سرعه ثابتة يتم احتيارها من قبل المستخدم ,فاللوحة الالكترونية تغذي الماتور بالفوات الملائم لهذه السرعة AC 

4- للحصول على سرعة دقيقه تستخدم نظرية التغذية العكسية للتحكم FEED BACK حيث يثبت على العضو الدوار من الأسفل قرص عليه ثقوب يمر من خلال مجس ضوئي OPTICAL SENSOR يتم من خلال إشارة المجس معرفة السرعة بدقة وذلك بعد تحليلها من اللوحة الالكترونية. والتي تقوم بإعادة ضبط الفولت المغذي للماتور للحصول على السرعة المطلوبة


5- يمكن دراسة IC TDA2086A والتي تقوم بعده وظائف خاصة بأجهزة الطرد المركزي

6- تطورت الماتورات في أجهزة الطرد المركزي فأصبحت الاجهزه الجديدة تحتوي على ماتور يسمى BRUSHLESS MOTORS تشبه ماتورات الثلاثه فاز ولكنها صغيرة في الحجم ويتم التحكم بسرعتها من خلال التحكم بتردد التيارات المتغيرة الثلاث الداخلة إلى المولد والتي يتم الحصول عليها من اللوحة الالكترونية, وهنا تم التخلص من الفحمات التي تسبب أوساخ وبحاجة إلى التغير كل فترة زمنية


7- لمنع الاهتزاز يثبت الماتور على قواعد من المطاط . وإذا زاد الاهتزاز لسبب ما فهناك داره مراقبة تقوم بإيقاف الماتور وإعطاء تنبيه

مع أجمل التمنيات


----------



## م/هناء (27 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت عايزه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز ال ctg
[جهاز سماع نبض الجنين]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير.

تحياتي م/ هناء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159373168.gif

التمس من الأعضاء المبادرة لمن لديه الملف .


البغدادي :81:


----------



## م/هناء (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المرور
لكن انا فتحت الصفحه وملقتش اى معلومات فيها
ياريت اى حد عنده معلومات عن الجهاز اى كانت [طبيه او الدوائر الخاصه بالجهاز او شكل الجهاز] ياريت ميبخلش علينا بيها
وكل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعلى طاعته ادوم والى الجنه اقرب وعن النار ابعد


----------



## Bioengineer (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخت م/هناء

بالنسبة لي أول مرة اسمع عن هذا الجهاز الذي ذكرتيه.

وما أعرفه أنه يمكن سماع نبضات قلب الجنين بواسطة جهاز السونار.

تحياتي,,,


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

م/هناء .
تحية طيبة .

ربما قد يفيد هذا الموقع .

http://www.perinatal.nhs.uk/ctg/index_ctg.htm

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## hisham badawi (29 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه الاجهزة تسمى fetal heart detector او fetal heart monitor


----------



## م/هناء (29 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على الردود


----------



## SHAWGEE (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سؤال*

انا في الحقيقة معجب بهاذا الموقع وأتمني لكم التوفيق من الله؟
عندي سؤال اريد مساعدتكم ياأخواني؟
أنا أتخرجت دبلوم من كلية العلوم يسمي تقنية أجهزة ومعامل
هل انا انتمي للهندسه الطبيه مع التوضيح وفي اي مجال أعمل
ارجو ان ترشدوني فانا محتار:87:


----------



## Bioengineer (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ Shawagee

هذا يعتمد على طبيعة مادرست في الكلية
يبدو أنك درست مواد فيزيائية وطبية 
ولكن..هل درستم مواد عن الألكترونيات والكهرباء والميكانيكا والأتصالات وغيرها من المواد الهندسية؟؟؟

اذا كانت الأجابة ..نعم...فأنت مهندس أجهزة طبية.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي اخي العزيز Shawgee

أهلأ وسهلأ بك في الملتقى .

ممكن ان تدرج لنا المواد المقررة في المرحلة الثالثة والأخيرة من كلية العلوم فرع تقنية

اجهزة ومعامل .

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## ameng (2 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع وعلى هذة الاجابه


----------



## mohamed shmran (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الى كل اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء اخوكم تم ترشيحه بايفاد لمدة شهر الى المانيا للتدريب جهازي الرنين المغناطيسي والمفراس من انتاج شركة سيمنز اذا امكن كتلوك الاجهزة على سيدي مع الشكر والتقدير وتحياتي الى المهندس عادل صلاح


----------



## mohamed shmran (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الى كل اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء ارجوا مساعدتي بكتلوكات جهازي الرنين والمفراس التشغيل والصيانة كوني ورشح بايفاد الى المانيا لمدة شهر ولكم كل سلامي من العراق الجريح المجاهد


----------



## bassam390 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعضاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان طالب خريج ثانوية واحب ان ادخل في مجال الهندسة الطبية بماذا تنصحونني 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان 

ارجو اجابات من الاعضاء الدارسين في نفس المجال اولديه خبرة في المجال

وماهي الجامعات المفضلة لدراست هذا التخصص في اقصى شرق اسيا وماهي المواد الدراسية


----------



## bio_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت انا اريد ان اعرف فى جهاز ECG وظيفة 
driven right leg


----------



## bio_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بعد اذن حضراتكم اريد الاجابة فى اقرب وقت


----------



## tigersking007 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم هذه المواضيع مفيده جدا وارجو الا تقطعو علينا هذه الاسئله المفيده وان تخبرونى بكل ماهو جديد لديكم واشكركم على المساعده


----------



## ahmet (19 أكتوبر 2006)

كيفية عمل جهاز تخطيط القلب على الحاسوب ارجو المساعدة لي من له الخبرة في هذا المجال


----------



## الكارفور (19 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقكم الله لما فيه خير


----------



## مهندسه الطب (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
فكره الاسئله والاجوبه جميله جدا لماذا توفقتم عن السؤال
وارجو التواصل لفائده الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخت اليس .
تحية طيبة .

لا يزال ابواب الهندسة الطبية بجميع مواضيعه مفتوحة ونستقبل اسألتكم واستفساراتكم

وارائكم .

ولله الحمد .

البغدادي


----------



## new engineer_22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عضو جديد اريد مساعدة ضروريه 
انا اريد معرفة اهم نواع ماكينات غسيل الكلى وما هى طرق الصيانة ؟
اتمنى معرفة هذه المعلومات


----------



## tigersking007 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذه الاسئله المفيده والاجابه المبسطه عليها والله يساعدكم على افادتنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال للأعضاء الفاضلين .

تعقيم الألأت والأدوات المستخدمة في صالة العمليات اهمية كبيرة على سلامة المرضى والأطباء

من العدوى وانتقال الأمراض المتمثلة بالفايروسات والماكروبات والفايروسات حيث تصل درجة حرارة

التعقيم الى 200 درجة مؤية .

كيف لا تتغير خواص تلك الأدوات في بنيتها الداخلية ومواصفاتها المعدنية من حيث مقاومة المواد

لخاصية الحرارة سواء كانت معدن مادة لدنة ؟

اي بعبارة ابسط اذا ادخلنا مقص او أرتري في جهاز التعقيم درجته الحرارية 200 كيف لا يتغير

لونه او لا يتشوه شكله (يتعرج او ينعوج ) حتى ولو كان الألة لدنة ؟


البغدادي


----------



## bio_engineer (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بيليز يا جماعة ياريت حد يجاوبنى على سؤالى وهو ايه وظيفة drive right leg
فى الECG


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعضاء الأفاضل .

تحية طيبة.

لقد قمنا بتثبيت هذا الباب ليكون في متناول الجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> سؤال للأعضاء الفاضلين .
> 
> تعقيم الألأت والأدوات المستخدمة في صالة العمليات اهمية كبيرة على سلامة المرضى والأطباء
> 
> ...





معلوماتى البسيطة حول موضوع التعقيم انه يحدث عند ظروف خاصة من الضغط و الحرارة و تفريغ الهواء Vacume و من ثم لا تتوافر الظروف لحدوث الاحتراق او الاكسدة و التى من شأنها تغيير خواص المواد .


----------



## eng2006 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايباء*

عندي موضوع اريد اطرحه في المنتدى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي الحارة eng2006.

انشئ موضوع جديد وتوكل على الله ستجدون الأذن الصاغية ورحابة الصدر .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## م/هناء (31 أكتوبر 2006)

i need know the circuit of pulse rate meter (for ECG SIGNAL
i.e. heart beat monitor
and if there is avaliabel to make by software or no
note<<<<<<<<<<
the pulse rate meter make as accounter that ccount the number of beats in one second and give indecation in its screen
the new thing i hope to do it that(i need the device give alarme if happend any change in the time between R_R interval in ECG signal)
please help me
and i hope you anderstand what i need
with my best wishes
eng\hanaa


----------



## العدوى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته:
1- ألآت الجراحه مصنوعه من مادةs.s وحسب علمى انه لاتحدث أكسدة لتلك المواد.
2-ألأت تخرج من الفرن الى ترابيزة العمليات مباشرة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم والرحمة .

الأخ رحال حول العالم .
الأخ العدوي .

اشكر ردكم واهتمامكم بالموضوع .

واتمنى المزيد من المشاركات من بقية الأعضاء .

البغدادي


----------



## العدوى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب التعرف على حضانات ألأطفال والكثير من التفاصيل عنها من حيث الدوائر وكيفية الصيانة فيها ومعرفة ألأعطال وأنواعها المختلفة؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (6 نوفمبر 2006)

thanx for the information 
and hope more 
eng: elazab


----------



## eng_3YASH (10 نوفمبر 2006)

bio_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحت انا اريد ان اعرف فى جهاز ECG وظيفة
> driven right leg



الصديق BIO-ENGINEER
driven right leg هيه دائرة ground في جهاز ecg







lead I>>RA-LA 

lead II<<RA-LL 

lead III<<<LA-LL 

Right leg (ground)s[/CENTE

ودائرة DRIVEN RIGHT LEG نستخدمها لتوصيل right leg electrode

ودلك لضمان توصيل ground 100/100 ,

اي ازالة اي noise موجوده في ال ground ان وجدت

<لضمان ازالة ال baseline drift​


----------



## eng_3YASH (10 نوفمبر 2006)

قرات المواضيع كلها المختصه باجهزة الاسنان

ولكن لم اصل الى جواب (افضل مادة مستخدمه لازله التكلسات من Handpeace

وحسب علمي افضل هده المواد الحوامض, اي هل بامكاننا استخدام سائل Saline

الموجود في المستشفيات لازاله التكلسات الموجوده في Handpeace

او الموجوده في التوصيلات او الصمامات, Valve

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لازالة التكلسات من ادوات الاسنان استعملوا مادة ( روح الخل ) خل مركز ا


----------



## eng_3YASH (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جداااا


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يوجد كتاب بعنوان ( هندسة الاجهزة الطبية ) من تأليف الدكتور محمد سمير طليمات 

هل بالامكان اضافته الى هذه المكتبة 

تحياتي


----------



## new engineer_22 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد اى معلومات عن صيانة اجهزة التخدير واهم الاعطال لادراجها فى مشروع تخرج 
ارجو الرد


----------



## bassam390 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*can you help me??*

الاخوة الاعضاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان طالب خريج ثانوية واحب ان ادخل في مجال الهندسة الطبية بماذا تنصحونني 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان 

ارجو اجابات من الاعضاء الدارسين في نفس المجال اولديه خبرة في المجال

وماهي تخصصات هذه المجال? ?


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اني المهندس علاء ناصر واختصاصي هندسة الاجهزة الطبية واني اسأل كيفة تطوير نفسي في هذا المجال وهل الاخ البغدادي في العراق واتمنى منكم اخوتي المعلومة الفيدة والقيمة وشكرا جزيلا......مع شكري الجزيل واذا امكن مواقع لكتب الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام شكري محمد نوري بغداد منورة بيك وبكل الطيبين واني المهندس علاء ناصر واختصاصي هندسة الاجهزة الطبية واتسال عن كيفية تطوير المعلومات التي لدي واسأل عن مواقع كتب الاجهزة اذا امكن ومشكور على المعلومات القيمة التي تقدمها ونسأل اللة الرحمة الى والديك.........وشكرا


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم شلونك اخ شكري محمحد نوري ومشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة واتسأل ان كان بامكانك افادتي ببعض المعلومات عن الاجهزة الطبية واني مهندس اجهزة طبية ..... وشكرا


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (20 نوفمبر 2006)

:16: :85: :20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ علاء نصار .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك ونرحب بكل الطيبين .

امامك المكتبة الخاصة لقسمنا اطلع عليها ربما تجد فيها مايسرك .

وايضأ تصفح كل صفحات القسم ستجد ثروة طبية .

ونحن تحت امرك .

تحياتي وتقديري وامتناني .

البغدادي


----------



## EN.Alaa Nasser.. (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ شكري لقد تم تنشيط عضويتي قبل قليل فهل من الممكن ولو ازعجتك ارشادي الى المكتبة الخاصة بقسم الاجهزة الطبية ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير ...... وممنون ياوردة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

امامك مكتبة قسم الهندسة الطبية (مثبت)

البغدادي


----------



## خالد فاضل (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام تحيه طيبة
ارجوا افادتي عن افضل جهاز اشعة رقميي


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

قروب رائع ماشاء الله


----------



## مناضلماك (1 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يوجد مراكز تدريب في المانيا وابن شكرا


----------



## مناضلماك (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مراكز تدريب في المانيا اين يوجد


----------



## عمر شيخ عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

سادتي ارجو منكم ان تزودونا بمبدا عمل جهاز الرنين 
شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز عمر شيخ عثمان .

نرحب بك واهلأ وسهلأ .

ابحث في صفحات القسم ستجد ماتبحث عنه .

على الرحب والسعة


البغدادي


----------



## abou (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر اعلى المجهود المبزول


----------



## مناضلماك (8 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو خبرونا وين في مراكز تدريب في الاردن او سوريا في صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## مناضلماك (8 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو خبرونا وين في مراكز تدريب في الاردن او سوريا في صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## مناضلماك (8 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو خبرونا وين في مراكز تدريب في الاردن او سوريا في صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## eng_125_nour (21 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you we hope more please


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

أريد أن أعمل دراسات عليا في ادارة المستشفيات

الرجاء من لدية معلموات عن جامعات فيها هذا التخصص وتقبل الوافدين ان يخبرني 

على العلم انني سوري وقد تخرجت من جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا اختصاص هندسة معدات طبية


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

لربما الله لا يوفقني في عمل الدرسات العليا،،،

لهذا الرجاء منكم اريد اسامي وعنواين معاهد او شركات في الامارات وسوريا تعطي دورات في:

1- الشبكات
2- interface
3- IT
4- اجهزة الطبية


----------



## مناضلماك (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اذا في مراكز قويه بسوريا الرجاء اين توجد هذه المراكز وما هب عناوينها
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rony20 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سعيده جدا بالمنتدى ودى اول مشاركه ليا
عاوزه اعرف كيفية استخدام جهاز رسم المخ eeg وما هى اعطاله؟


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت RONY 20 بعد التحيه :
بالنسبه لجهاز EEG , ساتكلم عن Digetal EEG فبشكل بسيط يتالف من 32 او24 او16 كيبل توضع في اماكن معينه من راس المريض اما الاطراف الاخرى لهذه الكوابل فيكون موصوله بوحدة تكبير من عدة مراحل Amplifier الذي بدوره موصول ب Analog to Digetal converter الموصول بجهاز كمبيوتر يعمل ب Softwere خاص بتخطيط الدماغ
اما استخدام الجهاز فبعد شبك الكوابل على المريض وتشغيل الكمبيوتر يتم الدخول على برنامج ال EEG وادخال اسم المريض واي تفاصيل اخرى عنه ونعطي امر البدئ في التخطيط وبعد الانتهاء نعطي امر طباعه من الكمبيوتر للطابعه لتطبع التخطيط .
اما اهم الاعطال فهي * تلف احد الكوابل ** تعطل ال Softwere وبهذه الحاله عمل Softwere Down load لاستعادة برنامج التشغيل 
راجيا ان تكوني استفدت ............ مع الشكر


----------



## rony20 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا م/فؤاد 
كنت عاوزه اسال عن كان فى جهازصدمه مخ له الكترودين زى الالكترودات الخاصه بجهاز العلاج الطبيعى كان الكابل مقطوع وصلته بس مش عارفه اجربه ازاى وهل هو بيشحن ويفرغ زى جهاز الصدمات ولا ايه يعنى ممكن اضع بين الالكترودين حمل واجب


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت rony 20 
الواقع لم ارى مثل هذا الجهاز ولكن بصورة عامه توصيل مثل هذه الكوابل يشكل خطوره اذا كان الكيبل يحمل تيار ذو تردد عالي وان كان لا بد من توصيله فليكن بصورة قويه وبعزل قوي خوفا من تسرب التيار الى مشغل الجهاز اما تجريبه فلا بد من وجود طريقه في كتيب الجهاز ان وجد ......... مع الشكر


----------



## البسيونى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاطروحات المتميزه


----------



## البسيونى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

:19: [البسيونى;]جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاطروحات المتميزه[/:63:


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غيث طارق (30 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان ترشدوني عن كيفية اكتشاف الاعطال وصيانة اجهزة الاشعة المقطعية CT scan وخاصة نوع Siemns وذلك لعدم وجود مهندس صيانة يعمل على هذا الجهاز بعد ان اغتيل في العراق والجهاز متوقف منذ عام وقد وعدتهم بالمساعدة ولكني لا املك اي معلومات عن كيفية صيانة مثل هذا الجهاز
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## هيام محمد (5 يناير 2007)

:55: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع
انا طالبة فى المعهد الفنى الصحى 
شعبة صيانة الاجهزة الطبية
وكنت اريد مساعد تكم لى فى شرح بعض الاجهزة


----------



## هيام محمد (5 يناير 2007)

:31: اريد افادتكم لى فى شرح الحمام المائى


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (6 يناير 2007)

الاخت هيام:السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
الحمام المائي : هو ببساطه جهاز يسخن الماء حتى درجة حرارة 37حيث يكون الماء في حوض توضع به عينات الدم في المختبر لرفع درجة حرارتها الى 37


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يناير 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

ان هذا الباب مخصص فقط لصيانة الأجهزة الطبية والكشف عن الاعطال التي تحدث لها .

البغدادي .


----------



## مثال عكاب (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا والله نورتونه في هذه المواضيع وفقكم الله


----------



## مثال عكاب (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات والطروحات ويبقى الموضوع بحاجه الى تطوير في المعلومات لانه الاجهزه الطبيه في حاله تطور مستمر ولهذا التجديد مطلوب


----------



## amontilladow (16 يناير 2007)

thank you for this good participations from the all engineers especially engineer abo omar and eng adel iwant amore detaled explanation about the hemadolist machine please thank you


----------



## محمدمصطفى (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجميع المشرفين والمهندسين المشتركين فى جميع الموضوعات


----------



## mo_sh_rr (23 يناير 2007)

اريد معرفة كيفية فحص اى دائرة الالكترونية واكتشاف الاعطال والاصلاحهاحيث اننى فنى اجهزة طبية


----------



## mo_sh_rr (23 يناير 2007)

الاخت هيام محمد انا فنى اجهزة طبية اعمل فى احدى المستشفيات اتمنى الاتصال بى عبر الاميل حتى يتسنى لى الافادة والرد على اى سوال حو الاجهزة الطبية .

يمنع كتابة البريد حسب نصوص الاشتراك رجاءا:19:


----------



## معز فضل المولى (24 يناير 2007)

لدي سؤال عن جهاز sysmex 
ما هي اعطاله المتكررة


----------



## معز فضل المولى (24 يناير 2007)

الموضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## معز فضل المولى (24 يناير 2007)

اريد معرفة كيفية قياس المكثفات في الدائرة


----------



## معز فضل المولى (24 يناير 2007)

اريد معلومات عن الماجستير في الاجهزة الاطبية في مصر


----------



## mo_sh_rr (26 يناير 2007)

اريد معرفة كيفية فحص اى دائرة الكترونية واكتشاف العطل فى اى جهاز طبى فو الكترونى
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## rony20 (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
عاوزه اعرف ايه الفرق بين rectifier و adaptor 
فى طلب
لو حد يعرف اى شركه عاوزه مهندسين اجهزه طبيه فى مصر يا ريت يقولى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فتحى زكى (1 فبراير 2007)

in this part there is flow control to control the blood and dialysate


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (1 فبراير 2007)

الله يحفضكم ذخرا للقسم وللتخصص ولهذا المنتدى والله ينور طريقنا 
وادعولنا بالنجاح والتفوق


----------



## abohmeed3000 (1 فبراير 2007)

والله مواضيع مميزة وتستاهلو عيها كل التقدير
تحياتي


----------



## abohmeed3000 (1 فبراير 2007)

rony20 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عاوزه اعرف ايه الفرق بين rectifier و adaptor
> فى طلب
> لو حد يعرف اى شركه عاوزه مهندسين اجهزه طبيه فى مصر يا ريت يقولى
> جزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم اختي العزيزة
اذا كان كلامك على مكونات البور سبلاي 
الادابتر بيقوم بتخفيض الجهد المتردد الداخل على الملف الاولي الى جهد قريب من المستوى المطلوب على الملف الثانوي بنسبة تعتمد على عدد لفات السلك في الملف الاولي والثانوي
الركتيفير وظيفته الاساسية تحويل الاشارة الخارجة من الترانسفورمر او الادابتر ويجعلها في اتجاه واحد - موجب او سالب مع وجود بعض القمم في الموجه الخارجة منه تدخل بعدها على فلتر وريجيولاتور لتحولها لاشارة ثابتة
ويكون مكون من مجموعة ديودات موحدة للتيار 
بالنسبة للسركات الل بتسالي عليها اعتقد ارقام الفاكسات دي فيها الفائدة
تحياتي


----------



## حسين الحمداني (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن تقرير مفصل عن جهاز الاوفن الطبي ؟


----------



## فنى فنى (6 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه موضوع رائع جدا واستفدنا منه كثير 

ونشكر مهندسنا على ما قدمه وكل من شارك في الموضوع 

وأقترح الإكتفاء باحدى عشر صفحه في هذا الموضوع 

لأن البحث فيه أصبح طويل ويستغرق وقت طويل 

وأقترح طرح مواضيع جديده مثلا أريد أن اسأل عن جهاز قياس نبض الجنين اذا يمكننى طرح موضوع منفصل باسم جهاز قياس نبض الجنين


واريد ان اسأل عن جهاز سبكتروفوتوميتر ابدأ بموضوع منفصل عنه


مما تعم الفائده وتسهل الجواب بسرعه 
والأمر يرجع لكم طبعا.


----------



## م/منى (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فى بكالوريوس السنه دى ان شاء الله أرجو الافاده فى جهازctg
ويسمى ايضا fetal heart monitoring
هو جهاز لقياس نبض الجنين بالاضافه ل contraction of uterus
لو حد عنده معلومات عن الجهاز والدواير المكونه ليه ارجو الافاده
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

الفرق 

الفرق بين rectifier و adaptor 

ال rectifier 
هو الذى يستخدم في تحويل من ال A/C الى D/C
فمثلا تحول ترانسفورمر من

12 
a/c
الى

12 فولت d/c
اما 
adaptor 

فهو مثل شاحن الهاتف يسمى
adaptor

أى شيء يقلل الجهد من 
240 الى 6 فولت مثل شاحن الهاتف يسمى adaptor

والله أعلم


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

الأخ حسين الحمداني

ال 
hot oven
هو عباره عن صندوق معزول بألياف حراريه عازله 

وبجدار الفرن من الداخل دائرة تسخين

وعليه مفتاه تشغيل ودائرة ترموستات 

وأحيانا تيمر 

وبسيط جدا وأعطاله نادره

إلا أنه لا يصلح للتعقيم اطلاقا هو مجرد مجفف للأدوات لا أكثر ولا اٌل وهو أشبه بحضانه زراعه البكتيريا في المختبرات الطبية

وللأسف أطباء كثير خاصة أطباء الأسنان يستخدمونه كجهاز تعقيم لخفه حماه

وقله أعطاله 

ولا يحتاج ماء ولا يحزنون 


واعتبر هذا قمه الغش وخيانة الأمانه 

لانه لا يقتل فيروس الكبد ولا يعقم أصلا وممنوع دوليا من استخدامه كجهاز تعقيم 

ولكن ما اكثر عديمى الضمير الذين ملئوا العالم التهاب كبد وربما ايدز

وخاصة اطباء الأسنان


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

اريد معلومات عن الماجستير في الاجهزة الاطبية في مصر

يوجد في الأكادمية بالأسكندرية

وفي نعظم كليات الهندسة بالجامعات المصرية

ولكن أهم شىء الخبره العملية مع الماستر


----------



## م/منى (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أكرر طلبى عن كل المعلومات المتاحه لديكم عن جهاز قياس نبض الجنين او المواقع التى تفيدنى فى هذا الجهاز خاصة
ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 فبراير 2007)

الأخ فني فني .
تحية طيبة .

طرحت في ردك على ان استخدام hot oven لا يصلح للتعقيم والى اخره .

هل بأمكانك ان تبين السبب وما هو اسنتنادك وهل هناك مايثبت طرحك ؟

ارجو ان توضح ذلك لنكون على علم .

البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (8 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



م/منى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أكرر طلبى عن كل المعلومات المتاحه لديكم عن جهاز قياس نبض الجنين او المواقع التى تفيدنى فى هذا الجهاز خاصة
> ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت
> وجزاكم الله خيرا




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38374


----------



## mo_sh_rr (10 فبراير 2007)

الى المهندسة (منى) انا اعمل فنى اجهزة طبية فى احدى المستشفيات اتمنى ان افيدك فى جهاز نبض الجنين حيث طبيعة عملى اتيحت لى بعض اجهزة سماع نبض الجنين والسرفيس منوال اتمنى الاتصال بى عبر ************الرجاء استخدم الملتقى في ترويج معلوماتك وافكارك وعلمك ليستفاد منها الجميع .اما وضع الأيمل لا يخدم الا مصالح فردية ضيّقة . تمنياتي للجميع الأبتعاد عن هذا النحو .:55:


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (11 فبراير 2007)

حياكم على هذه المواضيع الحلوة والمفيدة


م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## على الشاوش (14 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## غضنفر (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا مع اطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## محمودغمرى (17 فبراير 2007)

السادة المحترمين بعدالتحية ارجوالمساعدة عندى جهازاشعة موبيل جنرال الكتريك موديلvmx تم عمل بعدالاصلاحات بلجهازواصبح يعمل ولكن عندخروج الدوز الاكسراى يعطينى eror414 ارجوالمساعدة شاكرحسن تعاونكم


----------



## rony20 (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
عاوزه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز التنبيه الكهربى وياريت شرحه


----------



## محمد سهيل حامد (19 فبراير 2007)

مناضلماك قال:


> لو سمحتو خبرونا وين في مراكز تدريب في الاردن في صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه


الرجاء الرد بأسرع وقت رجاءا


----------



## محمودغمرى (25 فبراير 2007)

السادة الكرام المهندسين والفنيين والمشرفين بعدالتحية لقدارسلت لحضارتكم ولم تجيبونى الى الان فهل يوجد سبب معين لعدم الرد اوان الموضيع لم تطرح بعد ارجوالافادة لو سمحتم بذلك اشكركم وفقكم اللة ورعاكم


----------



## محمودغمرى (25 فبراير 2007)

نحن بحاجة ماسة الى تعاون الاخوة المهندسين معنا فى داءرة الكترونية تعمل على حضانة اطفال للحاجة الماسة اليهها


----------



## م/هناء (1 مارس 2007)

*muscle simulator*

السلام عليكم
كنت محتاجه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز muscle simulator او ما يعرف بfradic and galvanic والدوائر الخاصه بالجهاز 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/هناء (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كنت محتاجه اجمع معلومات عن جهاز muscle stimulator من حيث فكره العمل وتطوراته او اى شىء يتعلق بالجهاز
ياريت اللى عنده اى فكره عن الجهاز يبعتها لاءنى محتجاها ضرورى
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (8 مارس 2007)

انا عندي سؤال واتمنى الاجابه عليه:-


مهندس طبي متخرج حديثا قام بتركيب 40 مجهر بآن واحد في احد المخابر وبعد ثلاثين دقيقه تعطل احد هذه المجاهر وبعد ذلك تعطل اربعه مجاهر بالتتالي بينما بقيت المجاهر الاخرى بحاله سليمه .
حلل واستنتج العطل


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي*

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية والله الموضوع رائع جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق ..... فعلا فائدة عظيمة و ثابر إلى الامام ...........:5:


----------



## م/منى (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
برجاء الاهتمام والمساعده ممن لديه معلومات جزاكم الله خيرا
محتاجه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز muscle simulator او ما يعرف بfradic and galvanic والدوائر الخاصه بالجهاز


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (18 مارس 2007)

ماهي الاعطال التي ممكن حدوثها بجهاز غاما كاميرا ؟؟؟ وكيف يمكن اصلاحها؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماهي اجراءات الصيانه لجهاز غاما كاميرا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تكنو25 (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم
والله افيدتونا كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
ادرس الهندسه الطبيه والان فى سمستر 9 وبدات رحلة البحث عن مشروع
واحبذ الاجهزة التشخيصيه 
وخاصه اجهزة تشخيصيه لامراض الرئه
وهناك مشروع لجهاز تشخيصى لمعرفه المريض هل لديه مرض اعتراضى او شى اخر
واحبذ ان اعمل مشروع فى نفس المجال 
هل من مساعد


----------



## إسلام قٌطب (23 أبريل 2007)

*Biomedical master*



معز فضل المولى قال:


> اريد معلومات عن الماجستير في الاجهزة الاطبية في مصر


You can Attend one of the following institutes

Cairo University Faculty of engineering
Al-Shorouk Academy
10th Ramadan Institute


----------



## امير غنام (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمهندس عادل حسنى على هذة المعلومات المفيدة ندعو اللة ان يزيدنا منة خيرا


----------



## امير غنام (2 مايو 2007)

اريد شرح مفصل عن اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## امير غنام (9 مايو 2007)

اريد شرح مفصل عن ماكينات الاسنان وبعض الاعطال الشائعة


----------



## امير غنام (9 مايو 2007)

اريد شرح او فكرة عامة عن اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## امير غنام (9 مايو 2007)

اريد معرفة بعض الاعطال الشائعة فى جهاز اشعة اىسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ امير غنام .

تحية طيبة .

كل ماتريد معرفته موجود في القسم الهندسة الطبية .

فقط تصفح صفحات القسم سوف تصل الى مبتغاك .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

يضاف جهاز Heparin Pump لمنع تجلط الدم ، كما أن شعيرات الكلية الصناعية تصنع من خلايا حية ، وبالنسبة لوحدة علاج المياه Water Tratement فإنها وحدة تغذية مهمة جدا بحيث يتم معالجة المياه لإستخراج H2O نقية


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

أشكركم علي هذه المساحة المهمة والغنية بالمعلومات


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

الأخوة المهندسون : عندي سؤال
إذا كان جهاز Autoclave لا يجفف فما حل هذه المشكلة ؟
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## زهرة القمر (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
زملائي المهندسين والمهندسات الاعزاء
انا زميلة لكم حديثة التخرج
من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الطبيية من العراق
وابحث عن عمل فمن منكم يستطيع ان يرشدني الى كيفية البحث عن عمل ومن اين ابدا
ولكم مني كامل التقدير والاحترام
اختكم من العراق


----------



## عيشه (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,اريد الاستفسار عن النظام المركزي لتوزيع الغازات.ماهو ؟ماهي مكوناته؟طريقه عمله؟معلومات كافيه ووافيه.....


----------

